# NABBA Scotland 2009



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Nabba Scotland, May 9th in Glenrothes, Fife.

Same day as Bodypower Expo unfortunately.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

woohoo!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Guess I better get my entry form in...... I'll be the one in the pink sparkly bikini 

They made a spelling mistake though which i never noticed on the poster you showed me the other day so maybe it was corrected before it went to print? "Junioris and First Timeris"


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh you bitch,i was gner wear my pink sparkly bikini too!!! 

guess it'll need to be the blue one now.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> oh you bitch,i was gner wear my pink sparkly bikini too!!!
> 
> guess it'll need to be the blue one now.....


You're on after me so you can borrow it if you like..... no sniffing the crotch though


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You're on after me so you can borrow it if you like..... *no sniffing the crotch though*


aaawww you pure spoilsport you!!!

and besides by that point i would have eaten it no sniffed it lmao:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You're on after me so you can borrow it if you like..... no sniffing the crotch though


JUST actually.... just realised you'll be waiting in line to go on as I am coming off.... fcuk me this is all starting to feel real now..... :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> JUST actually.... just realised you'll be waiting in line to go on as I am coming off.... fcuk me this is all starting to feel real now..... :laugh:


i swear to god that post just made my stubble stand on end with sudden realisation as well:eek:

fook,i better start dieting......... :lol:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok Now $hitting myself lol.

Ill be there supoose its 50/50 if ill be in shape for it, Fingers crossed.

Either way will i will be there 

Cant Wait.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Ok Now $hitting myself lol.
> 
> Ill be there supoose its 50/50 if ill be in shape for it, Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Don't umm and errr Bradley..... JUST DO IT!



Bring on the fear...... :thumbup1:

(It helps you lose weight....  )


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll be there watching this year. Looks like its going to be a good en.

And if Zara and Weeman are swapping costumes then i'll defo be there to capure that Kodak moment. lol

Geo


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They made a spelling mistake though which i never noticed on the poster you showed me the other day so maybe it was corrected before it went to print? "Junioris and First Timeris"


I just noticed that too... maybe it's for the Lithuanians in the crowd...

Anyway - WE WANT PHOTOS of you lot, especially Brad in his first show.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

no fears on the photo front,Zara and i are utter photo whores come prep time lol you'll see what i mean when i start photo journal into the shows next week


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> no fears on the photo front,Zara and i are utter photo whores come prep time lol you'll see what i mean when i start photo journal into the shows next week


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

lol Im nae Feart (said in a true Aberdonian Accent)

I Cant wait


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bradz said:


> lol Im nae Feart (said in a true Aberdonian Accent)
> 
> I Cant wait


What class you doing bradderz?

I love this bit.... where you start finding out all who'll be there competing on the day and know who you'll be backstage with etc.... is good when you find out people you get on with are doing it cos then you know you're gonna have a right good laugh on the day :thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Its First Timers Zara,

Im still a Virgin although the Bumming John Reid has been Giving me to get me ready i dont feel like it


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Its First Timers Zara,
> 
> Im still a Virgin although the Bumming John Reid has been Giving me to get me ready i dont feel like it


hahaha.... I can imagine johnny being quite a hard taskmaster.... and then with Lou there to shout at you too...... Aye. You'll come in fine. Johnny knows his stuff and Lou will shout at you if you dont stick to it 

Poor wee Lou will be shouted ho**** this year with us all up there. Between her and Sarina, I think its fair to say you'll not be in any doubt when us lot are onstage :laugh:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

It everyone shouting that scares me, But since Jan1st and knwoing ive been doing this ive been like a litle kid.

Soooooooo Cant wait.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nah the shouting is good.....

My most vivid and clearest memory of competing before is of hearing peoples voices that I knew shouting my name. Stupid as it sounds, its quite emotional haha....

I remember vividly at the NABBA Scottish, I went on for the judging during the day and as we stood backstage waiting to get on I was shaking..... I seriously thought I was going to die.... I went on stage, white as a sheet.... going through quarter turns and I heard clear as a bell, Pete Lawson (PRL) shouting "Smile Zara!" looked in that direction and saw a bunch of my mates sitting there.... I saw Pete first, then Avril, weeman, sarina (mrs weeman), DM, Nikki, Pete and all the rest of that gang. I saw them and burst out laughing... after that the whole thing was fine and I really enjoyed it.

All the rest of the day and at the next show too, the thing I recall most about being on stage (as to be fair, most of it is a blur) is hearing sarina with the airhorn, and Lou yelling her wee head off, and everyone else shouting their comments. Its funny.... you hear peoples voices and you DO recognise them - you cant always see them, but you know they are there.... That means so much, more than people realise I think


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I had a dream about this show last night.... 

Diet must be kicking in lol :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i've had skits since starting properly on Monday and my fkn bodyweight has plummeted,feel so stringy and small  it better pass soon,weeman no a happy bunny


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

* tickets are now selling out very fast*

*
*

*
....only 150 tickets left......*


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

avril said:


> * tickets are now selling out very fast*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


WTF???

Thats what happens when they change from the corn exchange in Edinburgh to some town hall in Fife......


----------

